
Show HN: I run a weekly newsletter for open source and linux sysadmins - Mojah
https://www.cronweekly.com/
======
dozzie
An archive, RSS feed, and the pages are simple. I skimmed through last four
issues, and their content looks quite sensible. Nicely done, good work.

